# Cpt?



## kasuch (Mar 17, 2010)

Dear Colleagues,

I have a question regarding CPT:

OPERATIVE PROCEDURES:
- Superior vena cavography.
- Catheter placement, superior vena cava (small incision in the left neck)
- Superior vena cava stent placement.

Dx:
Superior vena cava syndrome.

Any help will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks, 
Kate Suchanek, CPC


----------



## dpeoples (Mar 17, 2010)

kasuch said:


> Dear Colleagues,
> 
> I have a question regarding CPT:
> 
> ...




here goes
37205/75960 for the stent
36010/75827 for the catheter placement and SVC venography

ICD9 459.2

HTH


----------



## kasuch (Mar 17, 2010)

Thank you Danny


----------

